# From box to shelf, what order do you guys do things?



## Vengeance (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi guys, new to the forum and returning to modelling after a 5 year break, I'm getting back into the groove now that we are having a real winter.
I'm looking to improve my building and painting skills to ensure the best end product.

I usually paint before I build, working on cockpits, interiors and wheelwells while I wait for the body to dry. I paint the fiddly bits with brush and the body with either spray can or airbrush, then once everything is painted I begin assembly. I find that I usually need to touch things up and fill gaps etc after assembly and this is detrimental to my original paint job so I'm looking to maybe change the order I do things.
What order do you guys attack a kit? I can see from the "start to finish" thread many of you build first then paint using plenty of taping/masking up, this may be the way to go.
Just like to get your thoughts!!
Cheers, Vengeance!

Currently working on a P-38m Lightning night fighter!
Photos of the build as soon as I work out how to upload them!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2012)

I usually paint all the small parts first and once I get the fuselage together and the wing assemblies I fill the gaps and sand. If it looks really bad I'll fill and sand again. If it looks ok I'll lay a coat of primer on after I've sanded all the slick plastic. The primer lets me see what I have as far as surface quality. And I just use a light grey enamel for primer. I have been out of it for almost 30 years and these guys love to help out. They keep it interesting to.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

I only paint those areas that won't be accessible after assembly like engine, cockpit, etc. Mostly I paint last so that I can fix seams, imperfections, modifications then I paint. Brush of course!


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, trying new order with my current project, the p-38m Lightning, probably the wrong model to try new stuff with but we'll see how we go!!!
Keep the replies coming guys!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, if ya mess up one tail boom you can always do it right on the second tail boom!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2012)

99% of my painting is by airbrush. Cockpit is assembled as much as possible to allow for paint access but I often paint parts right on the sprue on kits in my stash with paint that's left over from an airbrushing session. This however just gets some basic paint on as I find that I'm often adding bits of detail that requires more topcoating anyway.

Instrument panels are done on the sprue or sometimes off, whatever makes for practical handling and detail painting.

I never paint the outer surfaces until everything has been fully assembled with seams completely hidden and panel lines rescribed. Wheel wells are usually left to here as well and masked for painting as necessary. Often a few local shots of primer are done to test the look of seam and filling work done to that point. I've usually attached the glazing by now as well, having checked the joints to the fuselage and adjusted them as required. Once I'm satisfied with how it all looks, I give the model a coat of grey primer or the lightest camo colour overall to do a final check of joints, rivets, and panel lines before finally launching into the final camo.

Fiddly bits like wheels, struts, antenna masts, pitot tubes, etc. are left off til the very end. My latest build is here if you want more details, pictures being worth a thousand words as they say. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/14-home-country-modern-aircraft-spitfire-marks/1-48-spitfire-mk-viii-155-squadron-home-country-modern-aircraft-spitfire-marks-gb-32648.html


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

I make sub assemblies first, ie construct as much as possible without hindering painting, then paint. Up till now I've even attached the smaller parts like antennas etc before painting, just leaving undercarriage, props, and ordnance off till airframe painted. Rather fill and sand before painting than after.
Am revising tactics slightly now since trying to get the hang of the airbrush, though will continue to brush paint smaller components, and props will continue to be removable (I move alot!)


Looking forward to your Lightning pics!
Evan


----------



## N4521U (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever found a Wrong model?????


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2012)

Only my own Bill!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 5, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Has anyone ever found a Wrong model?????


I had a Wright brothers 1903 that was pretty wrong!
(And my Lindberg F-94C is, by all accounts, terribly wrong, but I'll build it anyways!)


----------



## N4521U (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this an invitation to buy something, a sales pitch????? I don't see any general discussion here!
I didn't think we allowed soliciting on this forum......



gdsgsd said:


> Bomber Jackets are great winter jacket selections as they are very warm and will give you a stylishness you can't find anywhere else. *Language learning* I would definitely recommend getting one that is water-resistant, you'll be glad you did! *Belstaff Mens Bags* Now the things that you need to make your own custom leather jackets are a few patches that are available at various stores. *Onitsuka Tiger* You can select these patches according to your choice.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2012)

It's spam.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, you can do that????!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

No - the culprit will have been shot down by the mods, and banned.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 8, 2012)

Didn't know they could delete the thread.... cool.

Vengence, the kit takes on a life of it's own when building. Experience dictates what gets done first, etc. But yes, interior stuff that can't get got to is usually completed before buttoning up. Other details are a distraction from the "yips" of doing the interior details! At least for me they are.


----------

